# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  با دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رشته ی انسانی.میشه کنکور تجربی 97 ثبت نام کرد؟

## shahriar

سلام دوستان.
با دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رشته ی انسانی.میشه کنکور تجربی 97 ثبت نام کرد؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> سلام دوستان.
> با دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رشته ی انسانی.میشه کنکور تجربی 97 ثبت نام کرد؟


اگر دیپلم دوره سه ساله دبیرستانت انسانیه ، اره میتونی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی.

----------


## susba

آره می تونی شرکت کنی کلا شرط کنکور نظری شرکت کردن فقط داشتن مدرک پیشه فرقی نداره چه رشته ای باشه.

----------


## MohammadHo3ein

> سلام دوستان.
> با دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رشته ی انسانی.میشه کنکور تجربی 97 ثبت نام کرد؟


میشه بپرسم چرا به این فکر افتادی ؟؟!!!  :Yahoo (21): 
جمع کنید خودتون رو  :Yahoo (75):  همه پا میشن کنکور تجربی .....
اون از دانشجو های برق شریف و لیسانس های رشته های دیگه همه پا میشن میان تجربی !!
///// این صحبتم با همه اس نه فقط شما : گناه ما چیه کنکور اولمونه و از شانس اخریش 
بعد همه یادشون افتاده بیان کنکور بدن ..... 600 هزار نفر بس نیست

----------


## shahriar

> میشه بپرسم چرا به این فکر افتادی ؟؟!!! 
> جمع کنید خودتون رو  همه پا میشن کنکور تجربی .....
> اون از دانشجو های برق شریف و لیسانس های رشته های دیگه همه پا میشن میان تجربی !!
> ///// این صحبتم با همه اس نه فقط شما : گناه ما چیه کنکور اولمونه و از شانس اخریش 
> بعد همه یادشون افتاده بیان کنکور بدن ..... 600 هزار نفر بس نیست


دوست عزیزم خودت رو کنترل کن.
من از یک دبیرستان تا 4 دبیرستان رشته ام تجربیه....برو یه جستجوی در تاپیک های ارسالیم بکن...من از سوم دبیرستان تا الان که 2.3 ساله فارغ التحصیل شدم.تو این انجمنم.و تاپیکام همه در مورد رشته خودم تجربی بود..
این سوال ینفر بود که من ارجاعش کردم به این انجمن...
---
بعدشم درست صحبت کن تو یک محیط فرهنگی.

----------


## رویا77

اقای سروپرپور میگفتن هرکس تو زندگی جایگاهی داره ک بدستش میاره میاره....پسرخاله من 37سالشه سال 70 یعنی دهه 70کنکور داد 900شد ولی دولتی قبول نشد رفت ازاد اون موقع یک ونیم میلون داوطلب داشت تجربی برید بپرسید...لطفا جو رو خراب نکیند ادم  حس میکنه میخواد بره جنگ...تلاش تلاش من رتبه 88هزار دیدم شده دورقمی سه رقمی


> میشه بپرسم چرا به این فکر افتادی ؟؟!!! 
> جمع کنید خودتون رو  همه پا میشن کنکور تجربی .....
> اون از دانشجو های برق شریف و لیسانس های رشته های دیگه همه پا میشن میان تجربی !!
> ///// این صحبتم با همه اس نه فقط شما : گناه ما چیه کنکور اولمونه و از شانس اخریش 
> بعد همه یادشون افتاده بیان کنکور بدن ..... 600 هزار نفر بس نیست

----------

